# Can I build a shed floor out of 2x4?



## craymer (May 7, 2014)

I know it is best to use 2x6's for a storage building floor, however, due to HOA restrictions, I am limited by height and I need as much head room as I can muster, so I can at least stand up in it. I am scrounging for every inch I can get. Even with 2x4, I am going to be cheating my final height by about 7".

My roof is going to be engineered trusses, allowing for the lowest possible roof, without being too flat, so I really can not save anymore height there.

My height limit is supposed to be 96".......

Skid or concrete blocks 4" + 2x4 floor 3.5" + Advantech Subfloor .75" = 8.25" before I even erect walls.

Walls = base plate of 1.5" + studs of 63" + double top plate for 3" = Total for walls of 67.5" (inside ceiling height of 5' 7.5", enough for me to stand up)

My trusses will have a peak of 27.5", then with a .5" decking, for 28" total for the roof and that is cutting it close.

With all that, I am coming up with a total height of 103.25, 7.25" over the height requirements. However, knowing this HOA, I do not suspect any issues with this. It also doesn't hurt that my backyard is facing a wooded lot with a creek that can not be built on and you can not see my backyard from the street.

Sorry for the long winded post, but I am trying to explain why I am wanting to do a 2x4 floor as I do not want to push my luck anymore than necessary. I guess my questions boils down to whether or not 2x4's on 12" centers would be sufficient for a 10'x12' shed?


----------



## craymer (May 7, 2014)

One other thought I had was to build my walls significantly shorter, but build a Gambrel style roof to allow for more headroom, not sure if that would make more sense?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Skid or concrete blocks 4" + 2x4 floor 3.5" + Advantech Subfloor .75" = 8.25" before I even erect walls.


Ayuh,.... Rake out, 'n compact a stone base the size of the shed, 'n use P/T lumber for the sole plate, right on the stone,...

Walk on the stone, 'n ya get full height,...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

craymer said:


> One other thought I had was to build my walls significantly shorter, but build a Gambrel style roof to allow for more headroom, not sure if that would make more sense?


A lot of sheds are built with shorter walls and a gambrel roof. If I were to use 2X4s for floor joists, I would have a couple of runners to divide the width by 3 to keep the span shorter.


----------



## craymer (May 7, 2014)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Rake out, 'n compact a stone base the size of the shed, 'n use P/T lumber for the sole plate, right on the stone,...
> 
> Walk on the stone, 'n ya get full height,...


If I set the shed floor frame right on the stone, on the ground, will it not allow water to wick up to the rest of the shed and even inside?


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

When I built mine at the last house I used treated 4x6's 24" OC resting on 2" pavers. Treated 3/4" plywood on top of the 4x6's walls ect. The pavers rested right on the ground. Still stands and looks good today.

A gambrel roof or why not make it a really low slope roof and use self adhered modified? 

Pretty easy to frame up a low slope roof.


----------



## craymer (May 7, 2014)

1985gt said:


> slope roof and use self adhered modified?
> 
> Pretty easy to frame up a low slope roof.


Not familiar with that. Self adhered modified?


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.gaf.com/Roofing/Commercial/Products/Modified_Bitumen_Roofing/Self_Adhered

GAF is what we use when the need comes up. There is a few others who make it also. Certinteed being one. Home Depot sells the GAF I believe. 

Frame the roof, sheet it. Nail a base, install edge metal and stick the cap sheet. If you are planing on venting it you would need to watch for that detail. I added a couple of cheap clear vents to mine to add light and to help vent fumes. 

You could even do metal in some cases. Even screw down metal would be fine for a shed. IMO


----------



## craymer (May 7, 2014)

1985gt said:


> http://www.gaf.com/Roofing/Commercial/Products/Modified_Bitumen_Roofing/Self_Adhered
> 
> GAF is what we use when the need comes up. There is a few others who make it also. Certinteed being one. Home Depot sells the GAF I believe.
> 
> ...



Thank you, will read up on that a bit, sounds like it might be a good solution to getting me some headroom inside the shed!


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

craymer said:


> Thank you, will read up on that a bit, sounds like it might be a good solution to getting me some headroom inside the shed!


No problem. There is generally about 1 million ways to do something in construction. I would check with your HOA, if they have height restrictions they may have style restrictions. Mine won't even let us have a shed. But you can build a play house as long as it's 4' off the ground and you do not store anything under it. I'm pretty happy about that one! :no:

Good luck with your project.


----------



## williamlayton (Feb 18, 2015)

I like the compacted gravel.
Blessings


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Can you post the regulation.?
Why.? Because I think you are misinterpreting it.? 

If not I apologize...


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

That's a crazy rule if the total height can't exceed 96" above ground level. Are you sure that's not the wall height limit?

If the rule is total height less than 96" above ground level then I'd put a 2 ft high berm of earth in my back yard and build the shed partially underground so I could get full 96" walls like bermed homes are built.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

craymer said:


> My height limit is supposed to be 96".......
> ..... for a 10'x12' shed?


How about:

A 4" concrete slab would put the top of the floor 4" above ground level.

A gabel roof using 2x4 rafters would have two 5' spans across the 10' width. Using a 2" per foot slope, the top of the ridge would be 10" above the top of 2x4 ceiling joists. You would have to have a monolithic roof for that low slope.

So 4" floor + 10" roof + 3.5" ceiling joists = 17.5". 
96" - 17.5" = 78.5" = 6'-6" head clearance in the shed. 

Would that work?


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

How do they measure height? My inspectors measure the mean height, so half way up the roof pitch.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

As you mention, 6' high wall (for example-adjust as you need) may help with getting past the restrictions. This is assuming you don't need to stand against the wall. Wall top plates can be made like headers so you can put regular rafters on them without the rafter/collar ties. Since you don't plan a foundation, more thinking would go into using ridge beam.

I suggest double layer 1/2" ply roof deck and using shorter roofing nail for nail-less look from inside.


----------

